# EU Satellite & Cable Directive - have your say



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

The EU are inviting comments. Suggest that it might be a good idea to contribute...

https://ec.europa.eu/digital-agenda/en/news/consultation-review-eu-satellite-and-cable-directive


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

They won't get my comments or many others if the questions are like this ...

What would be the impact of extending the "country of origin" principle on the collective management of rights of authors and neighbouring right holders (including any practical arrangements in place or under preparation to facilitate multi territorial licensing of online rights)?


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

There are lots of questions that someone with no specialist knowledge can answser. Clearly, the survey is designed to cater for a wide specialist and non specialist audience.

You can take the view that you've expressed above but I would respectly suggest that you have then no right to complain about the final outcom.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Sadly I don't think the outcome will have any significance for the end user who will just continue to get their content in exactly the same way as they do now. Be it by using VPN or IPTV from dubious service providers who steal and resell programming, reception of unapproved satellite back-haul feeds etc etc. 

There is such a 'hacker mentality' in this Internet age and so many people who believe content should be free (or close to it). Couple that to the fact that there is no real policing being done and it makes legitimate discussion about opening copyright borders a little academic as it can be clearly seen that the internet has no borders. 

Sad really as I for one am aware that content originators need to be paid and would be pleased to - for example. pay a BBC licence fee if I were actually able to do so.


----------

